# Pyramid Tower case



## ComputerWelt2012 (May 10, 2011)

Hello, I would like to know where I can buy this tower...

Thanks,


Michael


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2011)

bump
where is the tower? branded one or custom design
i guess just look at on online stores like ebay or other


----------



## AsRock (May 12, 2011)

Maybe build ya own like this guy did
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpIsqy-HJ_U

I'm waiting for some one make a borg ship with a mountainmods case lol.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 12, 2011)

AsRock said:


> I'm waiting for some one make a borg ship with a mountainmods case lol.




Thats been done a long time ago. I saw it online somewhere. It was awesome.

/edit:

I did some searching and here it is!

http://www.athenaeum.athenaverse.com/archives/00000584.htm


----------



## scaminatrix (May 12, 2011)

Take your pick


----------



## AsRock (May 12, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Thats been done a long time ago. I saw it online somewhere. It was awesome.
> 
> /edit:
> 
> ...



But thats with a midi case

With one of these  
http://mountainmods.com/gallery/album96/21_G


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 12, 2011)

Dammit it's a Borg cube though!


----------



## AsRock (May 12, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Dammit it's a Borg cube though!



Yeah lil baby one .


----------

